# The Empire (Klugs) Strikes Back



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

O.K., after seeing this post I figured I was in trouble. [Que up the Imperial March and James Earl Jones voice] Maduro, come to the dark side, feel the power, you are no match for me.[Falling voice] Noo..Never...Stay tuned for *RETURN of the PIPER* .

Wow Dave, super nice smokes. Thanks, hope your enjoying trying new pipe tobaccos.

Madurofan
I still say you started it


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

once again, dave climbs out of the delorean, and brings goodies with him... which he shares with deserving simians.

nice, very nicely done.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Keep spreading the gold around Dave. Great Job. Those are some good looking cigars.


Enjoy them Maduro. You have just been SLAMMED !


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow Bill cubans with age. WTG Dave, yet again. WGACA...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

In my best Hulk voice "DAVE SMASH!"

WTG klugsie, another awesome hit.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Those are some excellent cigars, that 8-9-8 will blow you away!!  

Great work, Mr K.!!!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Congrats on some excellant smokes! Very nice Dave, WTG!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I agree, that 8-9-8 will treat you extremely well. Enjoy! :w


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Just a little "resupply" after you passed out your smokes like they were candy. Congrats Bill. Dave, outstanding hit as always.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice hit, Dave. Madurofan definitely deserves whatever he gets for his all the pipe bombing he's been doing.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice and Aged!!!!!

Very nice bomb.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Another oustanding and very generous gesture.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, nice sticks with great age! Enjoy Mfan, they look good. :w 

WTG Krazy Klugs!



:ms NCRM


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

WOW..Nice hit again Dave


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Damn Dave....good stuff.


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

Someone once told me when dave hits, he hits Hard!!!! Heres another example. Great job :w


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

DC# 0305 0830 0003 3857 1741


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

n1





....


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Thats what you get for messing with the Emperor. Nice hit Emperor Klugs. Enjoy MF.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

madurofan said:


> DC# 0305 0830 0003 3857 1741


In a galaxy far, far away (and a long time ago), a small band of rebels battles the evil, totalitarian Empire that is attempting to squash their resistance. The Empire has built a moon-sized weapon, the Klugs Humi, which is capable of destroying planets in one shot. Filly of the rebellion has stolen plans for the weapon and hides them in Altbier, a small 'droid, hoping that it, and its companion 'droid, Altharp, will find Obi-Wan Mo. He's an old jedi knight who believes in an all-powerful "force." The 'droids, however, first encounter Madurofan, a young farm boy who buys them for farm work. Once he hears Filly's recorded plea for help, he takes the 'droids and finds Obi- Wan and a renegade pilot, Croatan who transports them on their mission. Meanwhile, Obi-Wan's evil counterpart and former student, Da Klugs, sets out to find the stolen plans and destroy the last vestiges of the rebellion.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> In a galaxy far, far away (and a long time ago), a small band of rebels battles the evil, totalitarian Empire that is attempting to squash their resistance. The Empire has built a moon-sized weapon, the Klugs Humi, which is capable of destroying planets in one shot. Filly of the rebellion has stolen plans for the weapon and hides them in Altbier, a small 'droid, hoping that it, and its companion 'droid, Altharp, will find Obi-Wan Mo. He's an old jedi knight who believes in an all-powerful "force." The 'droids, however, first encounter Madurofan, a young farm boy who buys them for farm work. Once he hears Filly's recorded plea for help, he takes the 'droids and finds Obi- Wan and a renegade pilot, Croatan who transports them on their mission. Meanwhile, Obi-Wan's evil counterpart and former student, Da Klugs, sets out to find the stolen plans and destroy the last vestiges of the rebellion.


 :r Way too funny :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

madurofan said:


> DC# 0305 0830 0003 3857 1741


Right On Bro!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Get'em!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> In a galaxy far, far away (and a long time ago), a small band of rebels battles the evil, totalitarian Empire that is attempting to squash their resistance. The Empire has built a moon-sized weapon, the Klugs Humi, which is capable of destroying planets in one shot. Filly of the rebellion has stolen plans for the weapon and hides them in Altbier, a small 'droid, hoping that it, and its companion 'droid, Altharp, will find Obi-Wan Mo. He's an old jedi knight who believes in an all-powerful "force." The 'droids, however, first encounter Madurofan, a young farm boy who buys them for farm work. Once he hears Filly's recorded plea for help, he takes the 'droids and finds Obi- Wan and a renegade pilot, Croatan who transports them on their mission. Meanwhile, Obi-Wan's evil counterpart and former student, Da Klugs, sets out to find the stolen plans and destroy the last vestiges of the rebellion.


Ahh, but let's not forget that Obi Wan sends the young Jedi to be trained under the Jedi Master Yoda. And in the end the evil counterpart joins the force as the young Jedi Knight prevails......


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice hit Dave! Those sticks won't last long.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> In a galaxy far, far away (and a long time ago), a small band of rebels battles the evil, totalitarian Empire that is attempting to squash their resistance. The Empire has built a moon-sized weapon, the Klugs Humi, which is capable of destroying planets in one shot. Filly of the rebellion has stolen plans for the weapon and hides them in Altbier, a small 'droid, hoping that it, and its companion 'droid, Altharp, will find Obi-Wan Mo. He's an old jedi knight who believes in an all-powerful "force." The 'droids, however, first encounter Madurofan, a young farm boy who buys them for farm work. Once he hears Filly's recorded plea for help, he takes the 'droids and finds Obi- Wan and a renegade pilot, Croatan who transports them on their mission. Meanwhile, Obi-Wan's evil counterpart and former student, Da Klugs, sets out to find the stolen plans and destroy the last vestiges of the rebellion.


 :r That's hilarious Dave.

Remember, though: "Size matters not. Look at me. Judge me by my size, do you? Hmm? Hmm. And well you should not. For my ally is the Force, and a powerful ally it is."


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Those are some excellent cigars, that 8-9-8 will blow you away!!
> 
> Great work, Mr K.!!!


Don't smoke that '98 Partagas, you will be doomed for sure!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> In a galaxy far, far away (and a long time ago), a small band of rebels battles the evil, totalitarian Empire that is attempting to squash their resistance. The Empire has built a moon-sized weapon, the Klugs Humi, which is capable of destroying planets in one shot. Filly of the rebellion has stolen plans for the weapon and hides them in Altbier, a small 'droid, hoping that it, and its companion 'droid, Altharp, will find Obi-Wan Mo. He's an old jedi knight who believes in an all-powerful "force." The 'droids, however, first encounter Madurofan, a young farm boy who buys them for farm work. Once he hears Filly's recorded plea for help, he takes the 'droids and finds Obi- Wan and a renegade pilot, Croatan who transports them on their mission. Meanwhile, Obi-Wan's evil counterpart and former student, Da Klugs, sets out to find the stolen plans and destroy the last vestiges of the rebellion.


Can't wait for the sequels!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Well one arrived today. Pipe smoking people are very nice. Bill, the wives are going to start talking.










Talk to me bro. These look great. Another pipe? A man's got to know his limitations you know. Picking on the emotionally frail always has consequences. :bx

Thank you and ..

Duck, Duck, Goose... Soon.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

WTG Bill!!!! Dave, You got some Nice Smoking to do!!!!!

This is starting to look like the epic battle scene!!!!!! :r 


What will be next?????


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Well one arrived today. Pipe smoking people are very nice. Bill, the wives are going to start talking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I smoked a bowl of Royal Yacht and London Mixture yesterday. Nummy. I like the Royal Yacht, it has a really unique flavor added to it. Sort of tastes like cake.

Enjoy DArth Klugs. Bill, watch out, they're rebuilding the Klugs Humi I think...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

madurofan said:


> O.K., after seeing this post I figured I was in trouble. [Que up the Imperial March and James Earl Jones voice] Maduro, come to the dark side, feel the power, you are no match for me.[Falling voice] Noo..Never...Stay tuned for *RETURN of the PIPER* .
> 
> Wow Dave, super nice smokes. Thanks, hope your enjoying trying new pipe tobaccos.
> 
> ...


Good observation 

Zeitgeist.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Jaibería.

~d.

PS... thanks for helping me enjoy new cigars.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

What does it mean when the cigar band says "Habana"??? 

Great hit!

KASR


----------

